

Roughly 10% of Microsoft employees said to be iPhone owners - anderzole
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/03/13/roughly_10_of_microsoft_employees_said_to_be_iphone_owners.html

======
rantfoil
Not surprising. I think this is a good stat for open mindedness -- it's simply
wise to personally use the best products out there.

It blows my mind when I see companies have a dogma that everything they do is
the absolute best. While it is a good thing to believe in your products, it is
another thing to be dogmatic in extreme ways about what products you should
use.

I think the more extreme example of this is web stacks. Microsoft and Apple
both seem to suffer from this not-invented-here syndrome around .NET and/or
WebObjects, and the browsers they create. I speculate there are just massive
losses in productivity there, simply because open source produces better web
tools. Microsoft routinely makes web pages that only render in IE, and the
Apple Store routinely fails on anything but Safari.

Use the best stuff there is. And it might not be invented at home.

~~~
glhaynes
"the Apple Store routinely fails on anything but Safari"

What?

------
mquander
Why would anyone write an article like this without citing the general market
penetration for iPhones among tech professionals? I have no idea whether 10%
is high, low, or average, so how can I have an opinion about this?

~~~
InclinedPlane
Indeed. [http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/03/11/numerator-only-
data...](http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/03/11/numerator-only-data/)

According to information I was able to gather, the iPhone has about 25%
marketshare in the smartphone market, given that not all technical
professionals have any kind of smartphone I'd say 10% may be about average
penetration for the iPhone.

------
dthakur
I worked at Microsoft; lot of people had iPhones.

Does that matter? No. Rational people choose products based on their merits.
This is not new and there is no reason for surprise.

